# Question regarding USA Trains SD70 Series Units



## CNJ 3676 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, All. 

I am a life long railroad hobbyist and have been contemplating the purchase of some Large Scale equipment for the first time. 

My primary modeling interest is three rail O gauge. In O gauge, locomotives marketed as a certain class of engine are not an accurate reprodution of its intended prototype. For example, Lionel's "Dash 9" is really a cross between the 8 and 9 with some details appropriate for one but no the other. Also, MTH's "SD70MAC" is really a model of the SD70M with some AC details added. Neither of the above mentioned models is a particularly good representation of its supposed prototype. 

I have seen advertisements for USA's SD70 units. Since I have not personally inspected the locomotive, would anyone be kind enough to tell me if the model is the SD70M or SD70MAC? 

Thanks in adavance for any assistance. 

Regards, 

Bob


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know, but I just ordered one in the new BNSF "Speed Lettering" logo. Supposed to be here next Tuesday. Will be happy to post photos after I get it.


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

In my experience, few if any models are "spot on" as far as prototypical details are concerned. With all the research involved with bringing a new model to market, it has always mystified me as to why. My guess is the manufacturers are at the mercy of the Chinese factories and have no control over the actual details. Or they want to include details from different versions of the same (or nearly) class of loco to allow buyers to change the details to meet their expectations. Either way, it seems that all manufacturers/importers are guilty of the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Hows this for a close up... 
Nick.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 3 of them. I have no idea about the 1:1 model, so I'm happy with them.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By Sourdoh on 06/12/2008 11:44 AM
In my experience, few if any models are "spot on" as far as prototypical details are concerned. With all the research involved with bringing a new model to market, it has always mystified me as to why.




A favorite example of mine is when Overland imported some Norfolk Southern spartan cab SD70s in HO about 10 years ago, with white handrails. Of all the basic, obvious details to miss, that one always struck me as a biggie - ANY color photo would have revealed the error. 

As for the OP's question, I'm afraid I cannot comment on the accuracy of the USAT model. However, if you like it, buy it! If you're not going to buy a model because of a misplaced rivet, then the only options are buying only those products that are perfect (and thus nothing in 1:29, if you really wanna get picky), or scratchbuilding. In my not always humble opinion, the deciasion ought to be based on a decent first-hand inspection, if possible, and the desire to have a tolerable representation of the real thing.


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 
I took these pictures in New Mexico last year, 
























I liked the looks of the engine, so I ordered one from USA Trains. The detail is excellent, but the engine requires more than the three foot radius of the curves on my indoor layout. 
















Jan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your not a rivit counter go for it. Only problem I have is it wipes out my switch stand lights on the Aristo switches as it has a fair amount of swing when traversing through a switch. Later RJD


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I did a review of the model last year for MLS. Have a look at the review here: 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/articles/reviews/usa-sd70/sd70-01.asp


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting "Catenary" in the background of hte picture, do you have anymore pictures or info on it?


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Ric, 

The catenary is from Champex-Linden. I ordered it from Axel at 
http://train-li-usa.com/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=10&osCsid=e81ium6m018jv8ram3ledqhc01 

I tried a lot of variations, http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/AppleYankee/AppleYankee/Catenary/ 

But finally settled on Champex. 

Jan


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Jan ! 
Beautiful catenary in use . 

Was Champex the mfr for the LGB cat ?


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis, 

The pics of the cat masts on http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/AppleYankee/ are LGB, I tried both the standard masts (latice type) and the model catenary masts. I don't believe that Champex was the supplier for LGB. I like the Champex aluminum masts better than LGB's Standard mast. You can easily add an extesion arm for a second track. Axel also has http://train-li-usa.com/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=3. I'm going to look into using those when I start working on the Interurban portion of my layout. 
Jan


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the rad housings, the ones with angled tops ar 70ACE, which is what the heritage USAT MACs should be. MACs have the striaght up rads at the back


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jan , I sure want to see the interurban part photos when you do that .


----------



## wthumbtzen (Jan 10, 2008)

I have three USA SD70MACs. USA Trains models are highly detailed and highly accurate and true to prototype, unlike some others, such as the Aristocrap GE -9, which ihas a smaller -8 radiator because they modeled a NS -9 which is unique in that NS specified 4000 hp instead of the norm for a -9, which is 4400 hp, hence the smaller radiator that came on the older, 4000 hp -8. The USA Trains SD70MAC is an accurate model of an SD70MAC, not an SD70M, the SD70MAC is longer. However, the three SD70MACs I bought, do not exist in reality; UP never bought one as was just stated (I had been looking for that number among UP locomotives), NS also never bought one, and the number actually belongs to a NS SD70M. The first NS number USA has provided belongs to a standard cab SD70. I bought a BNSF red and silver SD70MAC, which would indicate Santa Fe heritage, but ATSF shunned purchase of AC locomotives, so like NS Santa Fe never owned an SD70MAC, a bunch of SD70Ms and SD75Is some of which are tuned to produce 4500 hp, the highest output of a freight locomotive, except for the out of production SD80MACs and MK5000s and the monstrous 6000 hp behemoths from both EMD and GE. USA Trains SD70MACs look good and run well. Can't beat it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

For the most part, Large Scale diesels are MUCH more accurate than O-scale diesels.. 
(except for LGB..) 

Aristocraft and USA Trains diesels are generally "scale" in all major dimensions, (except gauge) 
and are generally considered very good scale models. 
not the greatly foreshortened and deformed models you often find in the O-scale lionel world.. 

Scot


----------



## CNJ 3676 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks to all for the replies and information. It is very much appreciated. I have my eye on the CSX unit. 

Best regards, 

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

CLICK ON THE VIDEO FOR csx unit also go to my other videos on youtube there are other shots of the CSX sd70 mac with DCS INSTALLED sounds great... 
Nick


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

HI , I like my USA Trains SD-70's .


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi, all everyone 

I had seen the SD70ACe by USAT on the Big Train Show. They had painted the heritage scheme only. The body shell had no any modified. It is still a SD70M/SD70MAC. I was a bit upset but I was still happy that I bought two Norfolk Southern for double heading with my grain train. 

I want to post my photo but I need to checking how to do first with webmaster of MyLargeScale.com 

Thank you very much. /Tony


----------

